# carp/suckers?



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Any reason not to feed carp/suckers to piranha? Are they considered "white fish"? I was out in the woods yesterday and found a couple trapped in a pool. I think I'm gonna go snag them. There isn't enough oxygen left and they are both gasping at the surface, so they should make easy targets for alot of fish meat.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

they could have parasites and diseases, but im not sure about this either... im guessing its prob not a good idea


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

id fillet and freeze them first. also, carp are members of the cyprinid family so are rumored to contain thyamise sp.(supposed to stunt growth) within its flesh. not that i personally believe in it too much. it all depends on how much trust you put into the likleyhood of the fish being free from disease.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not to worried about diseases, because all fish get caught from somewhere, I was just gonna freeze them and hope for the best.

I went out there, thinking they would be easy pickings. That wasn't the case. They must have really soft flesh or something because I hooked into each one at least half a dozen times a piece. They would freak out and rip the hook loose, even with the drag low and holding the line when setting the hook. They would wait a few minutes and surface again, and every time i would either spook them, or scar them. Twards the end they started looking like manatee's that have been repeatedly hit by propellers. Just huge gashes up and down both sides.

So my big accomplishment for the day was to severly injure a couple of trapped carp. I might have to go back with my bow tomorrow.









If I get them, I'll post pictures in this thread, because they are freakin huge, and ugly.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

I wouldn't be feedin my fish wild caught to much of a risk on the investment....just not worth it


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> I'm not to worried about diseases, because all fish get caught from somewhere, I was just gonna freeze them and hope for the best.
> 
> I went out there, thinking they would be easy pickings. That wasn't the case. They must have really soft flesh or something because I hooked into each one at least half a dozen times a piece. They would freak out and rip the hook loose, even with the drag low and holding the line when setting the hook. They would wait a few minutes and surface again, and every time i would either spook them, or scar them. Twards the end they started looking like manatee's that have been repeatedly hit by propellers. Just huge gashes up and down both sides.
> 
> ...


hahaha Carp are fun to catch. Up in Lauglin Nevada there are thousands of them off the docs and they eat anything. I once tossed a piece or paper, a cigarette butt, pieces of an old shoe and within seconds everything was in a carps stomach. Not sure about the ones your talking about, but a hook with just about any type of flesh on it would catch a carp in a matter of seconds..


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea there is a nasty looking pond not far from where I live ans you can catch monster carp they put up one hell of a fight to when you hook one


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's a carp I snagged a few weeks ago.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

they are just giant dull looking kois.
go grab some bread and throw it on a hook. 
you prob need a bigger hook if its ripping out. try tying 4 treble hooks 2-3inchs apart.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I have fed my reds some sunfish and crappy in the past. I don't know about carp guess it would fine as long as you froze as stated earlier. 
E


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

pedigree chum mixers on a hair rig on the surface works for me.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

CARP = BIG GOLDFISH and what do we all know about goldfish?! LOL


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Carp aren't good for nothing but catching and and bow shooting them


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

i hear spraying WD-40 on a piece of bread is irresistable for carp


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Huh I am gonna have to try that I Use corn or strawberries they love those alot


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I got lazy and just bought some more smelt. I dont think these ones would be very interested in food because they could hardily breath. They were gasping at the surface. I didn't go back with a bow because of where they were, and possibly getting in trouble. The trails they were off are basically considered a state park, and theres lots of people back there. At least snagging you can chain smoke and burn your line if someone walks up on you. Not much you can do with a bow in your hand.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea that is a good point but if it is legal to fish on then it is legal to bow for carp or spear them


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Pitbullmike said:


> Yea there is a nasty looking pond not far from where I live ans you can catch monster carp they put up one hell of a fight to when you hook one


....they'll definitely fight on a fishing line, but in my experience they lose a lot of fight when being reeled in sideways with an arrow through them.


----------

